# Some comment on labs?



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

My labs this week were TSH .91 (.4-4.5) and FT4 1.0 (.7-1.5). In the past 6 months, my TSH has slowly risen: .1, .13, .31, .91.
FT4 has been fairly stable: 1.0, 1.1, 1.1, 1.0. I haven't been able to get FT3 ordered. Trust me, it was hard enough to get FT4.
I take 88mcg of levothyroxine daily. I don't feel horrible, but I do feel as if something has changed/ or is changing. I'm having hot
flashes, leg cramps and achy joints, increased weight, sleep has gotten worse, cold in my bones, my TED eye feels worse, etc. This is
how I've felt in the past when I moved into increased hypothyroidism. These symptoms are not recognized by my new doctor (not
scientific, you know) but I know me, and I have a feeling I could be headed for trouble.
So do I just wait and see? In a few weeks do a private test if I still feel "off"? And maybe it's not thyroid--I don't have brain fog.
Is there something else I should consider? (Given this long journey, maybe I've become a hypochondriac. Maybe this is as good as it
gets?)
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You still have your thyroid?

Your FT-4 is mid range. Have you ever split a pill and added it to your weekly dose? It would be interesting to see how this impacts your FT-4. If you have a thyroid - chances are better that you are converting some FT-4 to FT-3. When was your last lab for FT-3? Are you able to order private pay?

Other things to consider - are your Ferritin levels optimal? How about D and B-12?


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes, I have my thyroid. And I have split a pill and added to my weekly dose. After I did that, my new doctor upped my
dose to the current 88mcg daily. I have 50s, 75s, and now 88s available. I haven't had an FT3 since 12/18, and it was 1.8
(1.7-3.7.) It was after those labs from 12/18, along with my symptoms, that I chose to split a 50 and add it to my 75mcg a
few days a week. (I had it calculated in my head to average 88mcg a day, as that was the next dose up.)
I think I'll see how I feel over the next month or so. I think I do have access to private labs. I also have my annual
physical coming up in November. B12 was checked last year, Vitamin D has been a few years. I don't know if ferritin has
ever been checked.
I think the creeping TSH, given my history, made me nervous, along with those "non-scientific" symptoms I've experienced
before. (This wide-awake thing in the middle of the night is the worst it's been in a long while, sigh...)


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

stress for me (like worrying) really makes me low thyroid. So it ends up making things worse.

We are often deficient in Vitamin D so get that tested. That can cause it's own symptoms also.

Keep positive.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I have 50s, 75s, and now 88s available. I haven't had an FT3 since 12/18, and it was 1.8
> (1.7-3.7.)


Keep refilling those when able -

What was your TSH and FT-4 when you had the FT-3 run ?

Selenium helps with T-4 conversion to FT-3.

https://www.google.com/search?q=selenium+to+help+T4+conversion&oq=selenium+to+help+T4+conversion&aqs=chrome..69i57j33.8025j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

This link is full of junk to get your personal info but this is what came off the zgoogle search...

"The Link Between *Selenium* and Thyroid Health

(1) *Selenium* supports the *conversion* of your body's inactive thyroid hormone thyroxine (*T4*) into the form your body needs, the biologically active triiodothyronine (T3). It protects your body's thyroid cells from oxidative damage during this process.Sep 27, 2018

Selenium Reduces Thyroid Antibodies - Dr. Izabella Wentz

https://thyroidpharmacist.com › articles › selenium-deficiency-and-hashimotos"


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

In December my TSH was 1.27, FT4 was 1.0. I felt cruddy. I was taking 75mcg, and added 25mcg every other day to that.
Next labs were in March, and TSH was .10, and FT4 was 1.1. Small increase, but I felt better, and dose was officeially
increased to 88mcg daily, which is where I've stayed since.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you able to self lab where you live?

You might consider adding the selenium to help with your conversion. I gave it a short trial prior to adding lilothyroinine and it did increase my FT- 3 slightly. I don't have a full experience with it though as I was only on it for a short time.


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

Back to refilling those extra doses--I should have said I have some 50s and 75s left over. I can only refill the 88s.
I can do private labs here.
I trialed selenium during my worst TED time. It didn't really make a difference, but then again, at the time, I was
specifically looking for improvement in TED, and doing everything I could to reduce thyroid hormone levels. Might be
worth revisiting now that I'm in a different place.
Thank you again for you thoughts!


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Exercise also is important for T4 to T3 conversion.


----------

